# Looking for Info on my brother who was lost at sea on Merchant Navy boat "Lady Tone" in 1981



## JustLooking (11 mo ago)

Hi all, I posted on the thread for that particular ship but there has been no prior activity on it for 20 years so thought it would be worth posting here if it is the wrong place can admin please let me know I will copy and paste now what I posted on that thread and any information or ideas on how to find out more would be greatly appreciated 

original ship thread - MV Merchant Navigator | Ships Nostalgia 

"Hi Everyone, I am the brother of Lukeboy above he alerted me to this forum, thank you for having me here I am trying to find out about the sad loss of our Brother James " Jim" Logue on the above Ship when it was known as the lady tone in 1981 .. 
We have very little info on his death, he passed when we were very young we can both remember someone in a suit coming to our door and telling our mother and then that was it, she never had any more correspondence we don't really know where to start 
we have obtained a "Certified extract from a return of death " which states Jim was believed "lost at sea or killed" as we were told he was a Galley boy, Glasgow Born & raised and was only 18 years old when he passed... 

his date of death is listed as 8th of August 1981 and is the form is signed by a Captain J B Turnbull, and according to the co-ordinates he died in the Tyrrhenian Sea which matches up with what we knew as he said he would be going to Italy, apart from this our mother knew absolutely nothing else and didn't know where to start looking, this greatly affected our whole family, life was never easy for us and didn't get easier as Jim was the main wage earner in the home and things were really tough for the next few decades to be truthfully honest & our mother never got over it Id appreciate any advice on this matter, even where else to start looking, would people know if this would be a Merchant Navy ship at the time? as said any info would be greatly appreciated either on here or thru DM, thanks - Joe "


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

LADY TONE RoRo cargo LR/IMO 7206330
As built: 1,585g. n. 2,670d. 108.3(BB) x 20.43 x 4.94 metres
Post 1994: 6,040g. 1,812n. 2,566d. 108.3(BB) x 20.43 x 12.55 (4.934dt) metres
Post 1996: 7,750g. 2,325n. 2,670d. 133.7 (BB) x 20.45 x 12.58 (6.18dt) metres
Two, 8-cyl. 4SCSA (400 x 460mm) Pielstick 8PC2V-400 type oil engines by Lindholmen Motor AB, Sweden. Twin screw 8,000bhp total.

23.8.1971: Keel laid by Ankerlokken Verft AS, Floro (Yard No.89). 
18.2.1972: Launched. 
14.6.1972: Completed for Alander Frachtschiff KG W. Germany as ILKKA . 
1978: Sold to Tejo Leasing Ltd , Jersey. 
20.12.1978: Registered at London. (O.N. 379794) 
1980: Sold to Parang Shipping Ltd , London and renamed LAGAN BRIDGE. 
1980: Sold to Javelin Shipping Ltd, London and renamed LADY TONE. 
1983: Sold to Cenargo Ltd, Bermuda and renamed MERCHANT NAVIGATOR. 
1985: Sold to Commonwealth Shipping Ltd and renamed CANADA’S TOMORROW, under Panama flag. 
1986: Converted into a diving support vessel. 
1987: Sold to Canada’s Tomorrow Discovery Corp, Canada. 
6.1990: Sold to K/S Geomaster, Norway and renamed GEOMASTER. 
3.1996: Sold to James Fisher and Sons (Liverpool) Ltd (per Starke register and SeaWeb). 
1996: Converted to cable-layer and repair ship. 
9.1996: Sold to ETISALET -Emirates Telecommunications Corp, (E-Marine PJSC, UAE, managers) UAE and renamed UMM AL ANBER. 
3.2013: Sold to E-Marine PJSC, UAE. 
6.2021: Still in service.


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is a photo of her as UMM AL ANBER :-






Umm Al Anber, IMO 7206330, Call sign A6E2759, Cable laying ships


Umm Al Anber, IMO 7206330, Call sign A6E2759, Cable laying ships - Ship Photos and Ship Data




ship-photo-roster.com


----------



## Alan R (Jan 30, 2015)

JustLooking said:


> Hi all, I posted on the thread for that particular ship but there has been no prior activity on it for 20 years so thought it would be worth posting here if it is the wrong place can admin please let me know I will copy and paste now what I posted on that thread and any information or ideas on how to find out more would be greatly appreciated
> 
> original ship thread - MV Merchant Navigator | Ships Nostalgia
> 
> ...





JustLooking said:


> Hi all, I posted on the thread for that particular ship but there has been no prior activity on it for 20 years so thought it would be worth posting here if it is the wrong place can admin please let me know I will copy and paste now what I posted on that thread and any information or ideas on how to find out more would be greatly appreciated
> 
> original ship thread - MV Merchant Navigator | Ships Nostalgia
> 
> ...


Sorry for your loss. The name Captain JB Turnbull rings a bell. I knew John well although have lost touch many years ago. I think if you try FB you will find Captain Turnbull. Good luck


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

During August 1981 the Lady Tone was trading Italy Turkey. I joined as 2nd Engineer, on the 25 August 1981 in Livorno, and left 8th October from Izmir to take up a shore post as Surveyor. According to my Dis/A She was then regisistered in London O/N 379794, and Managed by Triport Ferries of Glasgow, The masters signature appears to be JW Maud?. I would be surprised to find Triport still operating but their records could hold a few clues. We joined as a virtual full crew change (as sometimes happened) so details of the "incident" where "hazy". Best of Luck with your searches. The Name Turnbull does ring a bell, but not sure at the distance from where.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

I remember that Barber Priam/Perseus (and the NOR RoRos) had three passenger lifts: Ramp/working passageway/office, accom (all levels) and ER. 

When the accom lift broke down (1983), I remember the discussion between the Lecky, 2/E, Mate and OM as to why it could not be repaired (banned explicitly by the company) and would have to wait for repair by shoreside Mitsubishi in Japan. We knew what was wrong but, as mentioned, repair was explicitly banned, possibly as a result of the original poster's tragic loss.

Rgds.
Dave


----------



## pspooner1088 (11 mo ago)

I found this and I would think that it would be worth a try to ask their advice, since they are charged with investigating all accidents at sea on UK ships. Explain your inquiry, as you have done here. I'm sure your type of query is not new to them. Best of luck and sending sincerest sympathy, Pam

This do***ent is posted on our website: www.gov.uk/maib
Marine Accident Investigation Branch
First Floor, Spring Place, 105 Commercial Road
Southampton, United Kingdom
SO15 1GH
Email: [email protected]
Telephone: 023 8039 5500
November 2020
MARINE ACCIDENT INVESTIGATION BRANCH
MARINE ACCIDENT STATISTICS 2019
The Marine Accident Investigation Branch (MAIB) examines and investigates all types of marine accidents to
or on board UK vessels worldwide, and other vessels in UK territorial waters.
Located in offices in Southampton, the MAIB is a separate, independent branch within the Department
for Transport (DfT). The head of the MAIB, the Chief Inspector of Marine Accidents, reports directly to the
Secretary of State for Transport.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I ran the MAIB search before. It comes up blank unfortunately.

Pete


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Sadly, UK Merchant Navy records for that period stopped being recorded at the end of 1972.
No records are available from the Registry of Shipping and Seamen [now the Maritime & Coastguard Agency] as after 1973, the Registrar General was no longer required by legislation to keep records of individual seafarers. Records from 1999 to present are recorded by the Maritime & Coastguard Agency.

I don't know if they could offer you advice of where anything pertaining to that era or ship maybe held - Maritime and Coastguard Agency
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

There appears to be no accident report either. (MAIB). As I said in Post No 5. I joined some weeks after the event, and we where only told there had been an accident. but no one really knew any more. That was my Last Voyage.

Pete


----------

